# Need help and reference: Is Henri JM Nouwen a true protestant.....



## Ken S. (May 21, 2005)

Is Henri JM Nouwen a true protestant with a Priest title or is he simply a true Catholic whose books just look biblical?

If he's true Catholic, is there any of his writings that proves he really uphold Roman Catholicism?

If you know it, hope you offer me a helping hand and the reference you know. Thanks


----------

